# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها > سوال: الگوریتم موازی و شبیه سازی در پروتئوس

## mehdidanesh

با سلام؛
پروژه ای دارم در خصوص الگوریتم موازی و بایستی در محیط پروتئوس پیاده سازیش کنم.
در تاپیک ها هم گشتم اما چیزی پیدا نکردم
اگر از دوستان کسی است که در این خصوص کمکم کنه ممنون میشم
با تشکر

----------


## mehdidanesh

آیا کسی هست مرا یاری کند؟؟؟!!
خیلی سریع باید تحویل بدم
ممنون میشم اگه کسی بلده ب ما هم یاد بده

----------


## mehdidanesh

حتی نمونه ای از الگوریتم موازی هم نیست که در پروتئوس شبیه سازی شده باشه؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
دوستان اگه کسی میدونه دریغ نکنه

----------

